# Are Bearded Dragons bothered by noise? Please help



## j-c

Hello everyone,

I am a guitarist (rock), and I am thinking about getting a bearded dragon. My question is, will the dragon be stressed by the noise of my guitar because the only place I would be able to keep it is in the same room as all my guitar stuff, and it can get fairly loud. I don't want to put it through a load of stress so I'd really like to know if it will be bothered before I buy one.

Any advice would be much appreciated,

Cheers, John


----------



## zlollar

hi i have a eastern collared lizard and the only place i can keep it is in my work out room and i almost always have the music pumped up really loud with speakers all over the place and it hasn bothered it at all sorry i dont know about bearded dragons but if it does i would try to get a collared lizard easy to take care of and the noise doesnt seem to bother it.


----------



## wacky69

We have leos and and used to have a beardie and our daughter is pretty loud, doesnt seem to bother them, if needs be suppose you could always just pop a sheet over the viv when ur practising!


----------



## Apropos

In all probability, yes. If you're using an amp it will definitely stress it out. Sorry mate, just not a good fit.


----------



## JustJordan

my OH plays guitar in the room alot....our beardies either just ignore him, sleep or watch right in front of the glass..waiting to be taken out


----------



## Freaky Rubber

I have my lister (BD) in my room and it gets load in there somtimes play a lot of first person shooters so gun shots bangs and other noise running thro an amp at sometimes very high levels he's usually on my shoulder watching no stress or other adverse effects have appeared, he seems to enjoy it =oP


----------



## shell2909

we play rock band and my OH gets a bit carried away on the drums and the beardies sleep straight through it


----------



## fran2491

noise doesnt bother mine hun and my daughter is loud as is my music,the only one who it affects is my cham:flrt:


----------



## sparkle

It depends what type of noise it is and when.. I have observed some reptiles ( lizards) being extremely stressed by noise and others are not..

I never allow the music in my living room or bedroom to go above a level that we can hear ourselves talk, Luckily I live in a bungalow.. so we have the door open at the back of the property that leads intoo the kitchen and the really loud music is played there... away from all my reps..

keep a very close eye as reps dont really like vibration... if he seems atall stressed you may need to rethink things xx : victory:


----------



## laura-jayne

My beardies are in my bedroom and there is constantly sex pistols,exploited and other various punk playing at a fairly high level and ours seem oblivious to it.


----------



## JustJordan

as well as playing music and guitars we also play guitar hero and shooter games.
The house is very noisy and the floorboards move alot through little movement...
neither seemed bothered at all..


----------



## Slinkies mum

Thats a hard one to call really. I would think they would be more likely to pick up on the vibration rather than noise. Having said thet BDs are pretty laid back so it's probably less of an issue for them than some less tolerant species, I think someone mentioned Chams and I would agree with them on that.
I have read that you shouldn't have reps near to TVs. But I think that is more on account of the flashing light associated with tellies.


----------



## Slinkies mum

PS lovely pair of beardies there Just Jordan :flrt::flrt: a kiss for both of them.


----------



## tegu66

we have 9 bd and my oh plays call of duty really loud my daughter is a mouth on legs and we have people round every weekend and they are all noisy and ours are all happy and healthy...


----------



## mikejsanderson

my beardie gets mad when my mum uses the hoover near his viv. he puffs up and runs round like a nutter until she either moves or turnes it off. but anything else dont seem to bother him


----------



## j-c

Wow, thanks for the response although the opinions do seem to be a bit mixed....I play through one of these:









so I think it could be a bit more of an issue than a tv and the like. What do you think, should I go for it? I really don't want to make the bearded dragons life miserable.

Cheers


----------



## Nic B-C

I think may be a problem most beardies are into Indie not rock!


----------

